# Facebook Users



## Molokai (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey, facebook users, need help,
like my page, so i have a wider audience. Who knows, maybe i sell some knives...

https://www.facebook.com/Molokai.Knives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry Tom. I do not have a Facebook page and have no plans to ever do so. I'll get Gail to though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2014)

Liked it! I'll enjoy seeing the pics I'm sure you'll post of completed knives. And, who knows, maybe someday I'll be able to own my own Molokai knife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 26, 2014)

Done.

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat (Jan 26, 2014)

how about a 'like' for a 'like' :)
https://www.facebook.com/Kookaburrakatties?ref=hl#!/Kookaburrakatties

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2014)

wombat said:


> how about a 'like' for a 'like' :)
> https://www.facebook.com/Kookaburrakatties?ref=hl#!/Kookaburrakatties


Done


----------



## BarbS (Jan 27, 2014)

Done! Very nice knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2014)

Done, Maybe you could check out Facebook.com/turnedwriteart ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2014)

Done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

@Kenbo can our FB page like Tom's and Colin's? If so would you please do so for us?

Thank's Ken for running our page. If I had to do it, it wouldn't exist.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

wombat said:


> how about a 'like' for a 'like' :)
> https://www.facebook.com/Kookaburrakatties?ref=hl#!/Kookaburrakatties



Done...I was ## 99 I think.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2014)

Yay... Tom is on IG now too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

wombat said:


> how about a 'like' for a 'like' :)
> https://www.facebook.com/Kookaburrakatties?ref=hl#!/Kookaburrakatties



How many you got now? I invited a ton of my peeps.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Hey, facebook users, need help,
> like my page, so i have a wider audience. Who knows, maybe i sell some knives...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Molokai.Knives



I got 7 for ya so far....lemme see if i get smore...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2014)

wombat said:


> how about a 'like' for a 'like' :)
> https://www.facebook.com/Kookaburrakatties?ref=hl#!/Kookaburrakatties





Molokai said:


> Done



i think i got both of you


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks everybody.... let me check how many i have now...
Edit : +16, total 236 so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @Kenbo can our FB page like Tom's and Colin's? If so would you please do so for us?
> 
> Thank's Ken for running our page. If I had to do it, it wouldn't exist.



I'm pretty sure it can. It wouldn't be the first page that Woodbarter has liked. Leave it with me.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 11, 2014)

Annnnnnnnnd. Done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not as cool as y'all - at least not yet- though I may never be. My page only has 67 likes so far, lol. (But that's since September.)


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

@Sprung make a signature with your fb link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

@Molokai you can make it just a link to look like this . . . .

*Molokai Knives*

without the link url being spelled out as you have it now if you want.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @Molokai you can make it just a link to look like this . . . .
> 
> *Molokai Knives*
> 
> without the link url being spelled out as you have it now if you want.


Can you explain how? I tried but cant do iz


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

If you want to use a color beside red or green etc. I'll have to give you the HTML numeric code for it. Come to think of it, I don't think this software allows the default link color to be overridden so let's forget the color part.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

I managed to change it but the font size is not working, but this is also OK. Thanks Kevin


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Hey, facebook users, need help,
> like my page, so i have a wider audience. Who knows, maybe i sell some knives...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Molokai.Knives


Done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2014)

I linked you to a group of facebook gun nuts you already got 3 likes from them. Some of them like knives also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd also appreciate likes/links on my Facebook page -- I'll gladly reciprocate 

Fruit Of The Lathe on Facebook

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I'd also appreciate likes/links on my Facebook page -- I'll gladly reciprocate
> 
> Fruit Of The Lathe on Facebook
> 
> Thanks!


done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> done



Thanks Dave!

I just noticed you're in East Burke -- I was up that way visiting friends who live in West Burke a few weeks ago. Stopped in to chat with Sam and Weeza Sanderson, and met another turner at a craft fair in a hall. Can't remember his name, darn ...


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> I just noticed you're in East Burke -- I was up that way visiting friends who live in West Burke a few weeks ago. Stopped in to chat with Sam and Weeza Sanderson, and met another turner at a craft fair in a hall. Can't remember his name, darn ...


I'm just a mile out of the Village on a back road. Sam & Weeza make some nice stuff and Sam is never at a loss for words.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> ... and Sam is never at a loss for words.



LOL, ain't that the truth!


----------



## wombat (Dec 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> How many you got now? I invited a ton of my peeps.....


Cheers mate! Hehe I was wondering what was going on?? I finally broke the 100 mark. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2014)

Pretty sure we have hijacked Molokai's thread. Hey everyone Molokai is looking for facebook likes for his page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Pretty sure we have hijacked Molokai's thread. Hey everyone Molokai is looking for facebook likes for his page.


everyone else can post their FB pages and we can like them ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2014)

Funny thing is it took this long to hijack, Thread was started almost a year ago. We must be slipping.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I'd also appreciate likes/links on my Facebook page -- I'll gladly reciprocate
> 
> Fruit Of The Lathe on Facebook
> 
> Thanks!


Liked

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> everyone else can post their FB pages and we can like them ....





Molokai said:


> Liked


Tom, I shared your page to one of my friends who collects hunting knives (and pens!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 11, 2014)

i liked it a few weeks back but if you guys are interested i post a few things on my page.

https://www.facebook.com/Chesterriverwoodworks


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority but FB just sucks IMO. I hate everything about it. I visited some members FB sites and there's just nothing there to do really except look. Maybe I just don't know how to use it, but it seems so shallow for content and not only that, it "funnels" you into narrow avenues of content then attempts to bombard you with what they want you to do. Does that make sense?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2014)

It's really a lot more than that... but it is what you make of it, I suppose. 

There are 'groups' for everything under the sun. I'm on groups for everything from callmaking to call trading, portable sawmills, chainsaws, power tools, wood shops, wood turning, pen making, etc etc. I've made friends with people across the country. 

The main thing for me is keeping up with friends and family that I don't see very often. My grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc all get to keep up with family pictures, pics of the kids, updates, and so on.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you all guys. I got 40 new likes and possibly two knife orders....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 12, 2014)

Liked


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2014)

I've already liked a few of the pages above, including the ones Marc sent invites out for on FB, and I'll go back later and like the ones I missed. Here's my page if anyone wants to like it. Haven't had it very long and probably don't post to it as often as I should, but am hoping to post more to it after the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 12, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I'd also appreciate likes/links on my Facebook page -- I'll gladly reciprocate
> 
> Fruit Of The Lathe on Facebook
> 
> Thanks!


Done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> Done


... done back atcha


----------

